#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  ONU intelbrqas 110 Epon GePON - com OLT overtek 8110T

## leobslima

Ola amigos - tenho uma OLT OVertek 8110T Gepon 

não consegui funcionar a ONU da intelbras com ela -- ONU 110 


alguém já utilizou o que foi precisso para que ela link e fique disponível para uso . 


dentro dela vejo que ta chegando o sinal óptico porem ela não provisiona na OLT e com isso não consigo transmitir dados.

----------


## elielton

Desculpe a pergunta mas vc atualizou a ONU para última versão 1.0.9?
Se estiver usando ela em PPPoE tente deixar em bridge para ver, um amigo informou que na OLT de 2pon cianet só funcionou em bridge.
Aqui eu tenho OLT overtek 4pon funcionou em PPPoE e também tenho OLT 2 PON igual da cianet e tbem funcinou em PPPoE.

----------


## leobslima

Opa vo fazer esse teste - e reporto aqui sobre o resultado - 
eu uso em bridge - 

vo up o firmware e ve se linka- pq no meu caso o led fica psicando mas nao firma isso na ONU e minha OLt e overtek de 1 pon 

mas deve usar o mesmo chip da de 2 .. 








> Desculpe a pergunta mas vc atualizou a ONU para última versão 1.0.9?
> Se estiver usando ela em PPPoE tente deixar em bridge para ver, um amigo informou que na OLT de 2pon cianet só funcionou em bridge.
> Aqui eu tenho OLT overtek 4pon funcionou em PPPoE e também tenho OLT 2 PON igual da cianet e tbem funcinou em PPPoE.

----------


## albinogenivaldo

> Ola amigos - tenho uma OLT OVertek 8110T Gepon 
> 
> não consegui funcionar a ONU da intelbras com ela -- ONU 110 
> 
> 
> alguém já utilizou o que foi precisso para que ela link e fique disponível para uso . 
> 
> 
> dentro dela vejo que ta chegando o sinal óptico porem ela não provisiona na OLT e com isso não consigo transmitir dados.


Essa onu é gpon.

----------


## leobslima

Não fera - ela e Gpon e Epon ao mesmo tempo --- tam bem achei estranho mas se entrar no site da intelbras e no forum mesmo -- ta la bem esplicado --- 

alem do que como você viu acima no post anterior - nosso colega Elielton conseguiu utilizar -- 





> Essa onu é gpon.

----------


## ubatell

Não consigo fazer a onu funcionar na olt 2pon ciante, alguem poderia passar um tutorial?
att.

----------


## elielton

> Não consigo fazer a onu funcionar na olt 2pon ciante, alguem poderia passar um tutorial?
> att.



Nesse modelo de OLT com duas portas PON igual a cianet vende tbém não conseguimos fazer funcionar e um outra amigo também não.

----------


## leobslima

> Desculpe a pergunta mas vc atualizou a ONU para última versão 1.0.9?
> Se estiver usando ela em PPPoE tente deixar em bridge para ver, um amigo informou que na OLT de 2pon cianet só funcionou em bridge.
> Aqui eu tenho OLT overtek 4pon funcionou em PPPoE e também tenho OLT 2 PON igual da cianet e tbem funcinou em PPPoE.


Ola Elielton - fiz la o teste e nao funcionou . so pra deixar bem explicito 
uso a OLT overtek 8110T 1 pon 
e queria usar a ONU intelbras 110 

alguem ja usou ou utiliza - - sei que nessa olt overtek tem uma restrinção sobre o tipo de chipset a intelbras passam por esse mesmo criterio - 

overtek chip TK3721
demais usam o chipset cortina.

qual chip e utilizado nas ONU intelbras-- seriam compativeis com cortina ou com TKXX?

----------


## elielton

A OLT da Overtek que estou usando e funciona é essa aqui.

https://www.ispshop.com.br/olt-epon-...t-8832-go.html

----------


## leobslima

> A OLT da Overtek que estou usando e funciona é essa aqui.
> 
> https://www.ispshop.com.br/olt-epon-...t-8832-go.html



eu ja uso essa 
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...rtek-8110t-_JM

sera que essa sua usa chip TK -- vo pesquisa.

----------


## elielton

> eu ja uso essa 
> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...rtek-8110t-_JM
> 
> sera que essa sua usa chip TK -- vo pesquisa.



Não sei te dizer, mas esse modelo de 4 pon funciona.

----------


## ubatell

Pessoal, consegui fazer a onu110 funcionar na olt epon cianet 2720.
segue anexo com esquema.

----------


## elielton

No modo router usando PPPoE não deu certo?

----------


## ubatell

> No modo router usando PPPoE não deu certo?


só em modo bridge.

----------

